# 89 s13 ka24e smokin from header engine shakes help!!!



## endgamex (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok here is the prob ive searched for answers but there is nothing that really has helped me. ok current condition of the car is 
89 hatch ka24e 217k 
intake and strait pipe no cat auto
ok a few days ago i crank the car and the engine shakes bad. ok if i hit the gas i can see a small poof of smoke coming from the header area ive checked for most of the sighns for blown head gasket. it has no bubbles in radiater no brown stuff on oil cap or dip stick it only blows white smoke out of the exhaust on cold/first start up maybe for 5 min or less. the car still runs good and the engine sounds like its running normal
. now the smoke coming from the header is what trobles me there is oil leaking from valve cover gasket that was just change but my question is it will puff out that smoke instantly like i can crank the car and hit throttle and its there every time. but i have no constant smoke coming from the hood at all even wile driving long periods of time. sorry for grammar and stuff lol im on my cellphone please can anyone help???


more info i guess i did a burn out yesterday and it blew the strait pipe off the back end of the exhaust so its just a header with a strait pipe not attached to the muffler or las resinater ok could that shaking and what happened be a blown header gasket? and thats why the poof of smoke is coming from the header area


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Start off with a compression test. Then as an option, follow it up with a leakdown test.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

from the sounds of it... you may have a number of problems...

your HG could be blown. but you could also have a warped head... 

i think its time for a swap


----------

